# Lets all go to the Wally-World!



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Was it Schultz Aquatic soil?


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

Yep! Sure is... have you tried it?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

It's very light, making it difficult to keep some of the more buoyant plants in the substrate. Planting small plants can get frustrating.

Also, the orange loamy color isn't everyones favorite.

Other than that, it works fine.


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

Yea! Sounds good to me.. I have some slightly heavier pea-pebbles that I will sprinkle on top to keep the plants down. Thanks for the info.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

I have ~4'' of it in my 20G (becuase it was so cheap) and I have never had any problems with it :thumbsup:


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I have 2 bags of it in my 20g, I decided to switch from EC to that becuase I prefer the natural color. IME, it holds down plants fine and when your tank is filled up you can barely see the substrate so theres no point on making the substrate look pretty


----------



## mjproost (Feb 13, 2006)

Schultz's aquatic soil is the same as Schultz's clay soil conditioner. The clay soil conditoiner is usually a little cheaper than the aquatic soil and comes in 40 or 50# bags, I can't remember. I bought 2 40# bags for about $10.00 each on fall closeout. Call around to garden centers to find it. Both of these products are reported to be similar if not the same as Turface MPV, or soilmaster. 

I have several tanks with schultz's, including a 2 year old 29. It has worked out great, no problems. It is very light at first, so I always cap it with natural gravel or Flourite to keep the plants rooted and to mix up the color. Depending on how powerful your python is, yes, you should be worried about sucking some of it up if you vac deeply. But, I do not really vac plant substrates at all. Just skim over to get the obvious peices of detritus. Otherwise attach a paint strainer or lint trap to the ouput of your pyhton to catch anything you might accidentally suck up. But, it seems to fill up over time with bio-stuffs and ends up being almost as heavy as Flourite. But, lighter than gravel.

Schultz's, Turface, and Soilmaster do not seem to have the same available nutrients right out of the bag like Flourite(mostly micros) or Eco(micros and macros) But, luckily it seems they are hydroscopic when new. This means they will suck up and somewhat store water and nutrients when they are first added. So, I soak my substrate in a nutrient solution before adding it to the tank. I put the unrinsed substrate in a bucket or tub and fill the bucket/tub with a solution that is approximately 20 ppm NO3, 2-3 ppm PO4, 10 ppm K and a generous amount of micros(10 ml Flourish in 5 gallons in my case). I let it sit and stir when i remember for at least 4 hours, but usually overnight. I then dump out the solution. This is the only rinse I do to any base layer of substrate. The dust and sand size particles are rich iron and I feel like I am flushing a lot of what I paid for. I thouroughly rinse my "cap layer only. If you fill the tank slow enough you should not have a mahjor problem. Certainly nothing a floss filled filter or MAgnum wouldn't clean up quickly. Also the small particles will eventually migrate to the bottom of the substrate. You now have a nutrient rich substrate for a fraction of eco or Flourite.

This method in addition to adding a layer of coconut fiber ( or boiled peat moss) and mulm to the bottom has worked out excellent for me. My plants seem to root and adjust quicker than any other substrate I have used. Especially rossette plants. I moved some Blyxa into a new 16 gallon 2 weeks ago with schultz's. Yesterday, I pulled some up to move it and it has more extensive roots than the 6 month old blyxa in my Flourite only 37 gallon cube. It had none when I planted it. 

Just my two cents on a substrate I really like for the money. I hope it helps


----------



## sarahbobarah (May 20, 2005)

I've used Shultz in almost all my planted tanks. WOrks great. Dunno why no one else seemed to use it, though. There's another brand, I can't remember the name, but it's also marketed as pond substrate. Comes in a white bag with purple lettering. Exactly like shutlz, only it's a tan sandy color. Lovely, and I wish I'd gotten more when I saw it last.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice post, mjproost. Welcome to the TPT boards!


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks! That really has been helpfull as I am really getting into terascaping the 55 I am about to set up. Maybe I will even start a journal... seems everyones got one.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

I'd love to see a few pictures of the shultz soil in action . . .


----------



## evil_monkey (Feb 27, 2006)

hello

I am new to the site and to the planted tanks.

I am going to pick some of that up from wally world today, the tank is already cycled and full of fish, I know I will take to fish and shrimp and plants out, but How would I go about puttinging it in with out killing off my bacteria?


great site, glad I found it!


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

Well, are you wanting to plant your whole tank, or just areas of it? If only areas, I would pre-rinse the new stuff and just scoot over areas of your existing substrate and pour this in the void. That way no reason to even kick out the fish and no bacteria loss.

If wanting to plant the whole thing, I would think maybe push over one side of your tank, and re-substraite half, then wait for the bacteria to fill in the new and then do the other half a few weeks later.

Not sure if either idea would work for you, but WELCOME!


----------



## evil_monkey (Feb 27, 2006)

thanks

I was thinking about the entire back side and the sides with a "creek" of gravel in the middle.

I want to give the ricci floor a try, but my farlowalla likes to sit right on the gravel, so I need to make some open spots.

I like the idea of pushing it to the sides, I think this will do great.

mike


----------



## evil_monkey (Feb 27, 2006)

also, what if I was to mix it into my gravel? like in the spots where I would like to plant.


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

:bounce: roud: Yea! I was helpful! :hihi: lol


----------



## littlecobra1977 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey esarkipato, I have used the schultz soil in my ponds and in a 20 tall for a while but got rid of the 20 talls substrate for just plain gravel for my fiance. But I set up a 10 gal with it. Heres some pics of the 5 gal and the 10 gal when I set them up. Sorry still learning the set up procedures for planting plants.

Heres My 5 gal http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v627/littlecobra1977/planted tanks/000_0471.jpg
and here it is again after I switched it to plain gravel but wanted the plants to stay in movable containers
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v627/littlecobra1977/planted tanks/000_0197Small.jpg
And heres a bad pic of my 10 gallon ater 2 weeks of growth with duck weed and frogbit on the surface
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v627/littlecobra1977/planted tanks/000_0464.jpg
Shane


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

I made beds of the stuff and then topped it with my normal gravel to help hold down the lighter plants.


----------



## DaveN (Feb 20, 2006)

*Shultz Aquatic Soil*

Great Tip! It never occured to me to check out the pond section - I was trying to figure out what substrate to use in the 65tall I'm planning. Up here in the great white north, the best deal on Eco-Complete is $30 a bag online(its $40 at Big Al's!), and I think I'd need quite a few...tomorrow I'm going to check out Wal-Mart to compare...I already have some brown gravel I can lay a thin layer on top..

Savings here will help pay for other stuff I'm figuring out I'll need!

Thanks again for this tip!

Dave


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

Ah... just found out that some Wal-marts don't have a pond section... Was told that I could find some at the Home Depot or Lowes though... going to go check them out soon to see if they might have a bigger bag of the stuff.


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

TAF CAF said:


> Ah... just found out that some Wal-marts don't have a pond section... Was told that I could find some at the Home Depot or Lowes though... going to go check them out soon to see if they might have a bigger bag of the stuff.


I found some at lowes in the outside garden/pond section. The exact same stuff. I used it in a paludarium on the land section and mixed a couple handfuls into my flourite, but you cant tell its in the flourite.


----------



## DaveN (Feb 20, 2006)

*Shultz's Aquatic Soil*

Took a look in Wally Mart, Home Depot - and even Super Pet...then I realized, D'oh! its still winter up here - no-one's gonna even think about ponds for another month or so...all the stores had that stuff put away, or not in yet...I guess I'll have to wait a bit longer, and work on the rest of my setup - got a ways to go yet.

Not sure if I'll soak in nutrients like mjproost posted a bit back here Iinteresting though - we'll see) - anybody just given a bit of rinse and used the Shultz's as is?

Was thinking of using the Rex method of rinsing substrate, trying a thin layer of boiled peat on bottom then the Shultz's, with some fine natural gravel on top...think this will work OK?

DN


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

That is how I did it... fine peat, then Shultz, then a very thin layer of my own gravel, but it mixed a bit together as I tried to insert my plants.

In another tank, I tried the peat and then Shultz only, and it was much, MUCH, easier to get the plants down into it.

I would sugest doing peat, then Shultz, and then put in your plants... THEN add a fine layer of gravel to hold the plants down once they are in place.

I also have bought out the last of it in the Wal-mart and was told they won't get more in until spring... However, the Lowes said they could order it for me before that. Maybe just check with your local Lowes or Home Depot and ask them to order some in. I am really interested to see if they can get a bigger bag... I am finding 20lbs to just not be enough for so many tanks.


----------



## DaveN (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks, TAF CAF..this is how I'm going to do it.
Looking around on the web, it appears this material is available under a few names...Schultz Aquatic Soil, Schultz Clay Soil Conditioner (SAME STUFF - 40lb bags..avail at garden supply...)....and also the same 2 under the Profile brand...so far I've found the Profile brand up here (only 10 lb bags so far...).
Funny thing - though the Profile and Schultz websites don't mention each other, if you look on the picture of the Schultz product on their website, it says _Profile_ at the bottom....do your Schultz bags say Profile on them? I'm sure its the same stuff.
Additionally , apparently though the "Clay Soil conditioner" is sold for garden use, its the same thing - cheaper and in a bigger bag (look at http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Fertilizer/profile.html )...interesting..going to have to see what I can find.

DN


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

It sure does say Profile on the bag. Very interesting.


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

daveN, I just bought some under the name "structure." But just like the rest it says that it is soil conditioner. I just tried out a mini bag of the shultz and boy is it light compared to rocks. I kinda like being able to rescape the tank with a little brush of my hand? I don't have the finesse to use that on top but hopefully with enough gravel...............


----------



## mjproost (Feb 13, 2006)

> Not sure if I'll soak in nutrients like mjproost posted a bit back here Iinteresting though - we'll see) - anybody just given a bit of rinse and used the Shultz's as is?


Dave N- can you think of a way of testing if schultz's actually holds nutrients? I know it sucks up quite a bit of whatever liquid you dump on it at first. Check over at APC for more info. People on that board do this with Soilmaster regularly. Soilmaster sure seems to be very similar if not the same as Schultz's clay soil conditioner.

I used Schultz's by itself once. I did not like the uniform brown/orange color and it is very light at first, making it difficult to hold plants down.


----------



## DaveN (Feb 20, 2006)

From what I can gather, this material is an inorganic fired clay which would mean to me that though it has many pores to hold liquid (and whatever may be suspended in it), it would likely wash out rather quickly...or maybe not? 
This is a good question....I am wondering if it is worthwhile to soak this material for some time before using so all the pores have time to fill with liquid...thus making it heavier when putting in the tank for planting? If this works, then I would imagine that if nutrients or other fertilizer, etc were added to this soak, that it would likely leach out during use about as quickly as it soaked in....I don't know how this could be measured...I think I'll try it just soaking in plain water and see how it goes with just some peat underneath it.


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

At first I thought the initial soak sounded like a neat idea.
But on reflection, I wonder if it would really convey a significant benefit compared to the enrichment of the substrate that develops as you dose your water column and mulm builds up?
Do you feel the initial soak results in more nutrients being immediately available to the roots - along the line of root-tabs? 
Don't the nutrients you add to the water column pretty much permeate the substrate? 
I'm sure it wouldn't hurt anything, and it doesn't sound like it would involve any real effort. But I'm just wondering how much it really helps and why.


----------



## DaveN (Feb 20, 2006)

I have so much to learn!....I would agree that a soak with nutrients would probably initially work much like the root tabs. I also think you're right that with water-column dosing, these nutrients would build up and be stored in the substrate over time anyway, along with buildup of mulm..

I don't know what would exactly happen with the pre-saok in nutrients/ferts s etc, and couldn't control how much gets absorbed and then released and at what rate. Water column dosing can be controlled, root tabs could be removed if necessary...maybe I'm being over-cautious, but want my first attempt to be uncomplicated..

I think for my upcoming setup I will stick with the layer of peat, then the Schultz's, rinsed with the Rex method, then presoaked in water-only (probably stick in tank and fill to above substrate and leave for a day or 2 before filling & adding plants). I am hoping that if the Schultz material is allowed to soak up the water for a couple days, it will not require any gravel on top to keep plants down...If I have to add gravel on top I will, but I imagine it will all end up at the bottom of the tank eventually..

Now I just have to finish my DIY stand and lighting...oh yeah, I still have to find a source for the larger bags of this stuff...so far only finding 10 lb bags of the Aquatic Soil for $8.99 CDN (I am hoping larger bags of Clay Soil Conditioner will be substantially cheaper...still have some time for looking around - will try larger garden supply around here).


----------



## fredyk (Jan 2, 2004)

> I'd love to see a few pictures of the shultz soil in action . .


I use alot of Schultz Aquatic Soil in four tanks.
Here's a link:










Mark


----------



## mjproost (Feb 13, 2006)

eds-

You are probably right that the nutreints would build up over time from water column fertilization. But, I do the soak just to try to give my plants an initial boost when I first set up the tank. Also, Schultz's seems to soak up alot of liquid when it is first soaked. I don't think all of it would wash out very quickly either. I feel that getting the plants going as fast as possible in a new tank is the key to an algae free startup. Just be careful with your solution amounts to high a level of NO3 or PO4 can cause problems. I try to make my soak solution equal to the high end of my target nutrient level for the tank. Like 30-40 ppm NO3, 2+ppm PO4. That way I figure its not going to change things much at all.

As far as root-tabs go, most of them are only micro nutreints, no N,P, and K. I use the soak to add Macros mostly.



> I am hoping that if the Schultz material is allowed to soak up the water for a couple days, it will not require any gravel on top to keep plants down...


IME..the schultz's doesn't really start to weigh down for a couple months. Its like it fills up with mulm and other bio-stuffs over time.

HTH


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

Cool.
I see your reasoning.
Heck, it costs next to nothing, takes little to no effort, and I can't imagine it hurting anything - so why not tweak everything in your favor!


----------



## John S (Feb 27, 2004)

i cant stand red soil


----------



## josh_simonson (Mar 2, 2006)

I've had good luck with this stuff too, though the color is a little wierd. It's perfect for nursery or quarantine tanks, but probably not for a showtank.

If you're worried about CEC, peat moss has a very high CEC and can be added to help. Fired clay should have a good CEC as well though.


----------

